# WHAT..IS..HAPPENING...TO...ME??!



## nealjpage (Jul 4, 2007)

Holy cow!  I'm becoming a junkie!!! :banghead:  It's like I get one and I want more!  Nobody get near me with any crystal meth, ok??

A new addition to the family:  A Rolleicord.  Nearest I can tell it's a Rolleicord 3 Type 2.  It's got the Xenar f3.5 lens.  Included the case but no lens cap.  There's a bit of wear, and the leatherette is loose in a few places, but I paid $70.  All the shutter speeds work well and the glass is clear.  Did I do good?

Craigslist rocks!!! 

PS:  sorry 'bout all the smilies.  I couldn't help myself.  I'm brimming with a sad combination of exuberance and self-pity.  I'm sure you all understand.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 4, 2007)

And now you know!!! 

It's a powerful addiction, more so than any known drug because there is no way you can quit. :greenpbl:

Enjoy your addiction! And congrats on the new toy.


----------



## cigrainger (Jul 4, 2007)

We need a help group. I just bought a Rolleiflex 2.8E Planar, and I'm already thinking about a Hasselblad 500CM system, and even considering large format. Oh and I want an old Widelux. The Rollei hasn't even gotten here yet, it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 5, 2007)

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

A help group??...  A help group????? :stun::stun::stun:

We're beyond help now. It can't be stopped! :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## blackdoglab (Jul 7, 2007)

We need a 12 step program


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 7, 2007)

blackdoglab said:


> We need a 12 step program


 
Sure:

Step 1 - Buy a collectible camera, any collectible camera

Step 2 - Buy a special collectible camera

Step 3 - (you follow me?...)

...and so on until...

Step 12 - Buy the most desirable collectible camera!

Done!


----------



## blackdoglab (Jul 7, 2007)

does converting a collectible (o.k cheap box camera actually) count as a step?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 7, 2007)

blackdoglab said:


> does converting a collectible (o.k cheap box camera actually) count as a step?


 
By all means!


----------



## nealjpage (Jul 7, 2007)

"My name is Scott and I'm a camera addict." :hugs:


----------



## blackdoglab (Jul 7, 2007)

(in unison) Hi Scott.   

At this point we should probably share how we got into this

All I can say is, beyond my Zenit, I have several box cameras, a hawkeye folder (from the roarin' 20's) a Yaschica A, and a Konica Auto S3 (that I can't seem to get to work)


----------



## usayit (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi.... I'm an addict too...  Howdy...

I started out by collecting old pentax manuals and takumar lenses.  I promised myself that no single item would be over $100.  Um... Long story short... I broke that promise more times than I can remember...


----------



## blackdoglab (Jul 8, 2007)

A fellow screwer!  (m42 that is)


----------



## malkav41 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi, names Ed, and I'm addicted to collecting cameras.

It started with a Canon Ftb w/ Vivitar flash for $8.00,  and has progressed through 29 more cameras of varying types, and prices, to my most expensive yet, a Nikon N65 w/ kit 28~80 lens, and an 80~210 tele for $160.25.:shock:

I know that it is an addiction that is hard to beat, but I seriously need to either slow way down, or go cold turkey. For the sake of my bank account.

Thanks.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 13, 2007)

29 cameras???  Too late, buddy!...  You should've stopped when you had 5 or 6. Now is too late. Way too late...

Enjoy the addiction.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi my name is Sam and I'm addicted to collecting cameras.  

I've been in denial for a long time.  When people asked how many cameras I had, I would always answer "Four or five," but now that I've taken a long hard look in the mirror, I realize that I was just telling them how many cameras I'd used in the past two weeks.  Right now I have 37, but I just ordered a lot of 7 off ebay.  Also, I'm pretty sure I have cameras that I haven't counted because I'm so used to looking at them and telling myself, "That camera doesn't count."

I'm glad I found this group before it was too late!:hug::


----------

